# fishing line and rigs?



## berganm (Feb 22, 2008)

what do you guys think is the best fishing line for kings? i have a penn 7500 ss and i dont know what i should use.Also

could somebody tell me your favorite rigs for them to? thanks


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I like a smaller reel than that for kings, like a 5500 size, but what you have will work. I would rig it with 25 or 30 sufix and swivel and about 2 feet of 86 pound coffee colored malin wire to a mustad 7/0 J hook. You can add a XXXstrong stinger if you want. If you want to go with braid use 50 pound Power Pro with mono backing, no need to use any more than 150 yards of power pro.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

if youre talking about pier fishing for them, i have a totally different suggestion.

as for the 750, i would stick with that (nothing smaller) because if youre on a pier, youll want the line capacity because you cant chase the fish. and if youre freelining a bait from a boat, theres always the chance of hooking a wahoo if youre fishing deeper water. in that case, that 5500 would be dumped in no time. 15lb line is plenty. 20 would be my max suggestion. you get more line on your reel with smaller diameter, and you never really need 25 or 30 when king fishing. you dont really want to put much pressure to their mouth. they are more of a runner than a bruiser, if that makes sense... capacity is way more crucial than breaking strength.

leader, i wouldnt go more than 60lb. my preference is 27 or 40 lb sevenstrand. ill even drop down to 18 on very clear water days. all of that is with natural baits, non-trolling. for trolling, you can get away with heavier leader, but for trolling, i would step your gear up a little bit.

all that i mentioned is just my humble opinion. thats what ive found to be succesful in my years of kingfishing (mainly pier). let us know where and how you plan on targeting these toothy guys and we can give some more specific advice.

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

here is a VERY informative thread about leaders for king mackerel. hopefully this will help a little bit.

http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/about559.html

i do believe there is even a video of "calvin the king slayer" giving a brief tutorial.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

listen to wil, he hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree with Will. I use 17lb suffix. Its not much frun on 30lb. YOu can get away with heavier leader on offshore kings, but in closer I would use 27 or 60.


----------



## berganm (Feb 22, 2008)

sry. yea i was thinking about fishing on the pier. and also i have an 8 ft keey largo from out Cast.


----------



## berganm (Feb 22, 2008)

thanks will .that threadwas very imformative!:clap


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

use 15 lb test and there wont be many kings that will be able to strip you since youll have about 300 yds. of line you should be good to go


----------

